# Food storage advice



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

We did a huge buy up of lots of industrial size veggies, fruits, etc. from a closing store and I am wondering if it would be better to open them and can them using a canner or leave them the way they are?
Advice?


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm guessing you mean those gigantic cans of fruits and veggies?

Unless you have a very large family, or expect a large influx of people, it might be a good idea to open the cans and separate the contents into more usable portions, to prevent waste.

I believe Patrice Lewis at Rural Revolution does that with bulk sized ketchup and mustard with good results.

Just to be safe, I'd use the pressure canner for the re-canning.

Just my two cents.


----------



## swede (Apr 28, 2011)

For me, I think I'd keep them as is for now because every time you open a package, you invite bacteria, etc. and threaten spoilage. Also, recooking for re-canning is going to cook out more nutrients.

The big cans, properly stored will preserve the food for a good long time, as much as ten years.

I think I would consider leaving it in the big cans for now but make provisions to repack/store/freeze etc. when you open the cans in the future.

JMHO


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

I agree with swede... we buy a lot of big cans at Restuarant Depot for bulk, case lots and other storage to save money (a LOT cheaper than Sam's etc. - just get a "catering" tax number from you state, whether you have the business or not, tha will get you a buyers card at Restaurant Depot).

DON'T buy *acid foods *to store in cans... we have big had disasters with:

Tomatoes
Pineapples and pineapple juice
Other acidic juices
Sauerkraut (obviously)
etc. etc.

If any cans bulge THROW THEM OUT -the botulin will poison and kill you.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

I checked at Patrice's blog, and she agrees with Swede when it comes to fruits and veggies, as far as further loss of nutrients and texture is concerned, but she _thinks_ beans would tolerate re-canning better.

I believe she said that she's only done re-canning with mustard and ketchup so far, (both high-acid, partially liquefied foods).

As Swede said, the better strategy might be to plan ahead for the leftovers, and keep the cans intact, to be safe.


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

Yrs ago I tried recanning some of those great big cans of stuff. All it did was make it last longer but it enhanced the taste of the can they were in. Had to throw em out.


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow, just finished our inventory and we have a ton o stuff, but now the next challenge is take that list and try and shoehorn it into this list, which are the numbers just about every storage calculator gives us. Ideas on how to do this including food substitutions i.e. 25 lbs of millet would go where?
Oh, did I tell you how much I love you guys :beercheer:
WHEAT	150	POUNDS	600
RICE	50	POUNDS	200
OTHER GRAINS	100	POUNDS	400
LEGUMES	60	POUNDS	240
SHORTENING	4	POUNDS	16
VEGETABLE OILS / POWDERED BUTTER	2	GALLONS	8
MAYONNAISE / SALAD DRESSING	3	QUARTS	12
PEANUT BUTTER	4	POUNDS	16
WHITE AND BROWN SUGAR	43	POUNDS	172
OTHER SUGARS	20	POUNDS	80
MILK	75	POUNDS	300
VEGGIES	185	POUNDS	740
FRUIT	185	POUNDS	740
BAKING POWDER	1	POUNDS	4
BAKING SODA	1	POUNDS	4
YEAST	0.5	POUNDS	2
SALT	5	POUNDS	20
VINEGAR	0.5	GALLONS	2


----------

